# Sunday's Show and Tell...9/16/18



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2018)

Just a short week left before it's officially the end of summer (9/22).
I'm not ready to rake leaves!

Hope those affected by Florence are faring well. 

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2018)

I got this from a friend; 1939 Delmar
Simmons Hardware Co., mfg. by Colson


----------



## JKT (Sep 16, 2018)

I picked up a couple items this last week.. First is this crazy little forklift..  it doesn't lift real high but it should work great with a trailer hitch ball mounted on it to easily move my boat around the yard and in tight areas … second is this really neat boat motor stand..


----------



## vincev (Sep 16, 2018)

I  know girls bikes are not always desirable but the was cheap and still has original tire that are usable. I can now brag to the college guys I "had" the campus queen.lol..................1955 Columbia Campus Queen..............................................


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 16, 2018)

Big thanks to @Robertriley for hooking me up on this 1940 girl.  She is pretty clean.


----------



## stoney (Sep 16, 2018)

vincev said:


> I  know girls bikes are not always desirable but the was cheap and still has original tire that are usable. I can now brag to the college guys I "had" the campus queen.lol..................1955 Columbia Campus Queen..............................................
> 
> 
> View attachment 869378
> ...




When git's bikes are that nice and the price is right, you need to buy them


----------



## John G04 (Sep 16, 2018)

Two ribbed delta lights that we repainted. The one on the left was in a burn pile at an auction last week.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2018)

1900 Manson came in Friday.  Adjustable bars, round drop outs, squared off tubing and a 7 tooth cog.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 16, 2018)

Picked up a cool rack.  We are thinking it was a Miami but I haven't seen one with the attached drop stand before.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I got this from a friend; 1939 Delmar
> Simmons Hardware Co., mfg. by Colson
> View attachment 869365View attachment 869366View attachment 869368



o boy I love those snap tanks , nice one .


----------



## REC (Sep 16, 2018)

I mentioned making the deal on this one a couple of weeks ago, and it came through the front door on Thursday. I am still working on it as there were some things going on that limited my time, so I'll put up other photos once I get a little further along with it.
I'm very happy to have gotten the bike, but want to get it back up to rideable without any problems and such. My deal did not include the seat as I have something to use on it already. From skota's ad:




 More later!

REC


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Picked up a cool rack.  We are thinking it was a Miami but I haven't seen one with the attached drop stand before.
> 
> View attachment 869482
> 
> View attachment 869483




Nice rack.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 16, 2018)

1893 St Nicholas 
1917 Wolverine Leather Goods


----------



## Greg M (Sep 16, 2018)

I found some Yakima trays at a thrift store, so I built this:





...and picked this up yesterday


----------



## Dave K (Sep 16, 2018)

Yard sale find.  Just to flip


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I got this from a friend; 1939 Delmar
> Simmons Hardware Co., mfg. by Colson
> View attachment 869365View attachment 869366View attachment 869368



Nice ride. What kind of tires do you have on the bike? They fill in great.


----------



## Curtis68 (Sep 16, 2018)

Not a bike but just as cool in my book.  Picked this up yesterday after a long search for just the right one. A mostly original and well documented 1964 VW Bug. Repainted, seat covers and rebuild  engine in the mid 80's. Other than that its been left alone.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 16, 2018)

I bought this Regal Deluxe from a fellow CABE member, I’ve wanted one since I was a kid. The condition of this bike is great. I’ll get it dialed in over the next week or so.


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 16, 2018)

TOC Hawthorne fresh from the farm, a Wyandotte semi and a barn find Structo tractor.....needed a load for my lowboy.


----------



## stoney (Sep 16, 2018)

Curtis68 said:


> Not a bike but just as cool in my book.  Picked this up yesterday after a long search for just the right one. A mostly original and well documented 1964 VW Bug. Repainted, seat covers and rebuild  engine in the mid 80's. Other than that its been left alone.
> View attachment 869552




NIIIICE


----------



## Curtis68 (Sep 16, 2018)

stoney said:


> NIIIICE



Thank you!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## tanksalot (Sep 16, 2018)

A few finds this week .


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 16, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Picked up a cool rack. We are thinking it was a Miami but I haven't seen one with the attached drop stand before.
> 
> View attachment 869482
> 
> View attachment 869483



Now I want that rack and those pedals!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 16, 2018)

‘33 Excelsior project bike.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 16, 2018)

Found is pretty cool colson rear rack, which you don't see to often!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 16, 2018)

And...........let the p.m.'s begin. Nice grab!







THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found is pretty cool colson rear rack, which you don't see to often!
> View attachment 869657
> 
> View attachment 869663
> ...




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 16, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found is pretty cool colson rear rack, which you don't see to often!
> View attachment 869657
> 
> View attachment 869663
> ...




That’s cool George kind of Colson does it go on ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 16, 2018)

Found my soul!!!!!!! Thanks to a fellow caber





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Franco (Sep 16, 2018)

Cool pedals found one a Sunday few months back just happened to the other side this week


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 16, 2018)

A couple of Schwinn's.....




"64, wrong bars but a pair of '64's are on the way....



'39-40, its a mess but has been coming back to life and will be a rider soon....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 17, 2018)

Had to wait till this morning . Wasn't sure i'd win, but to all sniper's.  If you want to beat me on a NOS Delta prewar HornLite in the box , you gotta go big or go home


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> Had to wait till this morning . Wasn't sure i'd win, but to all sniper's.  If you want to beat me on a NOS Delta prewar HornLite in the box , you gotta go big or go home
> 
> View attachment 870034
> 
> ...



Can you make me some copies of those wings


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 17, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Can you make me some copies of those wings



if you know somebody that can fab. them I can send you a set


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> if you know somebody that can fab. them I can send you a set



@Aussie might be able to have it done.  I can get my cousin to do them in plastic?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2018)

Those Delta Dominator's pretty much, only look good sitting on a shelf.
So, it doesn't get any better than finding one N O S in the box.
Congrats, big time!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Those Delta Dominator's pretty much, only look good sitting on a shelf.
> So, it doesn't get any better than finding one N O S in the box.
> Congrats, big time!



 Thank you ,I think they are appropriate  for cycle trucks , they don't look out of place being so large


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeah,
Whenever I see one of those on a bike, I ask the owner if that thing makes toast? Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2018)

It would be hilarious, to glue a couple of fake Pop Tarts on the top of one of those.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 17, 2018)

I got this Elgin Oriole from Hobo Bill at the Iron Ranch swap.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 17, 2018)

I have talked to him on the phone before, cool guy.  I'd love to meet him sometime. 




1817cent said:


> I got this Elgin Oriole from Hobo Bill at the Iron Ranch swap.
> 
> View attachment 870363
> 
> View attachment 870364


----------

